# engine oil question



## carlomencucci (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi'
I have a John Deere 850 3cyl diesel tractor. For my next oil change I would like to switch to a synthetic oil. I have chosen Mobil 1 super syn turbo diesel truck 5w-40. For the oil filter I have selected the Mobil 1 extended performance filter. Do you feel these choices are good?
Thank you.


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Mobil 1. You've chosen the diesel rated type so you should be all set. There are many oil threads in this forum (and other forums) that you can search and read to your heart's content. Good luck.


----------



## carlomencucci (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

